# York River



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Fished the York River 6-11-06,, Lots of big croaker. I mean a lot. Caught and released around 100 fish, most around 2-21/2 lbs. They were hitting shrimp, squid, clam. we were fishing in 48 to 50 foot of water west of the bridge. We tried our luck at bouy 22 and caught a few small ones. Beautiful day to be alive and on the water.

Bottomrig


----------



## Croaker Jim (Mar 12, 2006)

*Good day on the York!*

Were you fishing in the area of the boat ramp at Croaker? Thinking about fishing there soon. It's good to know that the fish are in deep water now. I've been fishing the James out of Tyler Beach catching medium to large (2 1/2 lb) croaker in about 13 ft of water using squid. 

By the way - this is the time of the year to take kids to fish for croaker - plenty of action - do not get bored and they will become fishermen (and women) for life.

Take a kid fishing!
Croaker Jim


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

We were actually fishing between the coleman bridge and the pier for the naval weapons station. nearer to the bridge over the dropoff into the deeper water. 

will be heading to cbbt area in the am and back to the york on Sunday. Reports will follow as soon as can get this pc working when I return.

Bottomrig.


----------

